# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  VBA Mac - Downloading image not working (But working in Windows)

## sthiru

Hi

I have created a macro file to download images from website to folder - its working fine in Windows but its not working in Excel for Mac 2011, OSX 10.9.5 (Mavericks).

Also attached file.

This is the code that i have used - Is there any other way to download from url using vba excel.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Please help me on this.

Thanks
Thiru

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

There are many instances where the VBA syntax of Mac differs to Windows, but the first line that stands out in your code is the path separator \. In the MAc this is the pipe | symbol

Try using an IF test to recognise the OS and set the variable as necessary



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## sthiru

No sir! i'm getting different message as "File not found: urlmon"

Could you please help me on this?

Thanks
Thiru








> Hi,
> 
> There are many instances where the VBA syntax of Mac differs to Windows, but the first line that stands out in your code is the path separator \. In the MAc this is the pipe | symbol
> 
> Try using an IF test to recognise the OS and set the variable as necessary
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

Time to upload the workbook for a more definitive answer methinks!

----------


## sthiru

Here you go - i have attached workbook.

Please help me on this sir!

Thanks
Thiru






> Hi,
> 
> Time to upload the workbook for a more definitive answer methinks!

----------


## romperstomper

You can't use a Windows API call on a Mac.

----------


## sthiru

Hi Romperstomper

oh...Ok - could you please help me on the vba mac script to save the image from url - Please.

Thanks
Thiru

----------


## romperstomper

Afraid not - you'd need AppleScript and I have little to no knowledge of that.

----------


## sthiru

Its ok not a problem - Thank you so much.

Thanks
Thiru

----------

